# Looking for gapps for cm7 alpha 3.5



## shosh (Oct 13, 2011)

Can anyone link me to gapps that works for 3.5? I've reflashed back from ics any the version I'm using is causing wifi problems. Tia


----------



## Syxx (Jan 20, 2012)

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php?title=Latest_Version/Google_Apps


----------



## shosh (Oct 13, 2011)

thank you so much, been looking around for that.


----------



## shosh (Oct 13, 2011)

thank you so much, been looking around for that.


----------

